# Werewolves Of London



## Galen DreVahn (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice cover version by Adam Sandler


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Seems like a good time to share my Werewolves of London with added snippets from 1941's "The Wolf Man". It is here.


----------



## Galen DreVahn (Jul 17, 2008)

Graci Dino


----------

